#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Avoid Installing Apps From Unknown Sources !

## Wondergirl

Hi Guys,


The play store is the safest place to browse and install Android Apps .
Google employs a variety of security mechanisms and ensures that apps you download are safe .


*Anyone tell how google play protect is making your Android device More secure?*  :Thumbs:

----------

